# PS3 Plays Blu-Ray Movies but not PS 3 games?



## ckane66 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello,

This just started happening to where my PS3 won't load/start up PS 3 games--it plays Blu Ray movies (and DVD's) totally fine but when I load a game, it initially recognizes it and then it looks like its going to load it, but the little spinning disc never appears and the screen stays dark.

I actually thought it was the game itself (FEAR 2) and exchanged it for another one but no luck.

Any tips is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. 

Have to tried another game? Do they all not load up?


----------



## ckane66 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks much for the response--I did try another game "Killzone 2" and that doesn't work either--additionally I noticed that the max resolution for Fear 2 was 720 p while Killzone 2 was 1080 so thought maybe it was a resolution thing and that Killzone would work but it didn't.

What gets me is the fact that my blu ray movies play totally fine--no problem at all with them.

The only other possibility I've seen floating around these forums is that the 2.5.3 software update might be causing some problems but I downloaded that a month ago and this just started happening.

Any other suggestions are really appreciated--thanks!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

did you just buy it, maybe you can get an exchange or in the disk thingy scaracthed a bit, try maybe contacting sony my bes bet is to just exchange.


----------



## younghustle87 (Mar 23, 2009)

hey ckane66.......i had the same issue where my system would not load any games either and then it just stopped playing movies eventually......if you happened to have a warranty for the system........try to get an exchange like i did.....I had a 40 gig and i bought my system from Gamestop and purchased a warranty with the system.....thank god i still had it becasue it came in handy and at that instead of getting a 40 gig again i got upgraded to an 80 gig......i kno its not much but its a big difference and on top of that the system was brand new not a refurb


----------



## Jyy042 (Apr 18, 2009)

Laser replacement cost me $130. Sony wouldn't honor warranty because of "dust". Can you believe that. What machine doesn't have dust in it??? They really made me mad. Sorry. 

I ended up going with PS3 Repair and am very happy I did. Wish Sony really stood behind their products. Any computer or game machine that uses a fan is going to suck "dust" in it. How can they use that as an excuse not to honor a warranty.


----------

